# This is Really Gross



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't read this if you're eating or about too. It's a long story and it's gross.

Frasier has a fetish for fabric softener sheets. Before someone lectures me, yes of course I try to keep them out of his reach. 

Friday I opened the laundry room door. I didn't know he was behind me. He shot in there like a missle. Grabbed one and ran. I'm careful about chasing because sometimes he'll just swallow whatever is in his mouth if we chase. I remember Rachael's story about her friend who lost her dog this way. 

He ran under the guestroom bed. I called him calmly. He came immediately out. I assumed he dropped it under the bed and closed the bedroom door with the intent of getting it out later. I went back when he was otherwise occupied and the sheet wasn't there. I just sorta thought, "hhmmm" and forgot about it.

Twenty-four hours later I'm in my own world, doing my Tai Chi. Hubby knows not to talk to me or bother me during that time. Out of the corner of my eye, I see my husband doing something to Frasier's butt and Frasier inches away from jumping out of his arms and crashing on the tile.

He swallowed the ENTIRE sheet!!  Can you believe it?? The whole thing?? Hubby is bad at doing this. He wraps four papertowels around his hand to be sure he doesn't touch anything gross. Frasier goes nuts the whole time. I just grab and pull - gently of course.

Soooooo I start pulling. 
Frasier :bootyshake: :shock: Me ukeright: Hubby :silent: 

It just kept coming and coming and coming! It came out long-ways which has got to be 5 or 7 inches. I just couldn't believe we got through this with no lasting effects or harm.

I have to be out of town for 4 days soon. So I explained to hubby that whatever gets on your hand WILL wash off. :argue: He asked what does he do if something doesn't pull out in case he had to do this alone. :? 
I said if it's hung, don't force it, go to the vet.

It's just amazing what these little guys will swallow and get in to.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

:laughing3: that is sooo funny. And gross. Im glad he isnt hurt and everything "came out" alright. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: oh my god !!!!!! it doesn't sound gross, it sounds PAINFUL  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a cat that swallowed a 24 or 36 inch shoelace and I had to pull it out too. :shock: 

POOR FRASIER....Bindi likes dryer sheets too! I better be extra careful


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How did he manage to eat it so fast? Sounds like he was underneath that bed for just a few seconds. Man, they are quick! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tell hubby he's a big baby.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! :shock: That is too funny! :lol: Frasier is really somethin!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!! That is amazing! I sew a lot and I have to be extemely careful about leaving thread on the floor. She will eat it and then she gets-----"swingers"  Drives me crazy! They are all three little vacum cleaners!  

sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG - of all the weird tales (pun intended) about chis, I think this one takes the prize!! That is funny, and at the same time a little scary. Jasmine will grab things and take off and hide under the bed too. I have to be sooo careful about what is left on the floor, coffee table, etc. Last week she climbed from the sofa onto an end table, and was just getting ready to eat some of the potpourri I had in a dish there. Had to move the dish - LOL Glad he is O.K. though.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Omg, poor Fraiser! I'm glad he's okay! What a story!! :shock:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Were you pulling it from his bum, or mouth?

His is a silly boy. :toothy4: 

Pepi always eats rubber bands, and after party's, balloons. :shock:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Cherry Chihuahua said:


> Were you pulling it from his bum, or mouth?quote]
> 
> Not his mouth - other end. :booty:
> 
> ...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yikes!!! 

my pit ate something once (can't say what it was it's embarrasing!) and it came out on it's own. boy i was red in the face when he pooped it out in front of guests!

tasha bird ate 2 things in the same night and i get really picked on at work for it to this day: a few birth control pills and massage oil


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG Glad Frasier is Ok Auggie is a hoover too and will grab up a kleenex in a heartbeat if he can , But a whole dryer sheet that fast :shock: I was so worried when Auggie ate a piece of balloon but it came out all right Thank God :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW That is simply amazing. We have dryer sheets lying all over the place!!! Better pick em up quickly. Nice job with the "dirty" work, pun intended. Good thing it was already run through the dryer as those things carry some nasty chemicals.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow I can't beleive it came out all in one piece let alone went in all in one piece. It's amazing how Seiah will eat anything on the ground, but is so picky about his actual food. 

At work we have chocolates for people to take as they please. Well one of the ladies ate really messy and dropped chocolate all over the floor. I didn't realize I missed a piece, and the next day I saw Seiah sniffing at it. Luckily, I saw it in time and he wasn't able to get it. But was that a scare  . 

BTW, what happened to Rachael's dog? Everytime I see Seiah pick up something, and I try to get it out, its gone.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

O dear...what a naughty (but funny) little guy Frasier is!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Seiah Bobo said:


> BTW, what happened to Rachael's dog? Everytime I see Seiah pick up something, and I try to get it out, its gone.


The dog I referred to in this thread wasn't Rachael's dog. It was her friend's dog. There was a piece of hard candy on the floor and the little dog found it. The lady tried to get it away from him - I think she yelled or chased - and the dog swallowed it and choked to death.  Correct me Rachael if I told that wrong.

So everytime something is in Frasier's mouth, I think of that story and try not to do anything to make him swallow quickly.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW!! Fraisier that is a naughty puppy lololol  ...poor guy that couldn't have been to comfortable :shock: Charlie likes those sheets too, I will have to keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't swallow any...yuck.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Seiah Bobo said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what happened to Rachael's dog? Everytime I see Seiah pick up something, and I try to get it out, its gone.
> ...


You are absolutely correct. My friend yelled to get her dog to drop the candy but he got scared, tried to swallow it and it caught in his throat. I feel sick to my stomach every time I think of that story but it should be a lesson for us all.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

HAHA, that's gross!! My cat has eaten string before and had to have it removed the same way. YUK! But a dryer sheet? :lol: (I'm sorry, I shouldn't be laughing) I am very happy it all turned out good though! Silly Fraiser!


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

OMG, that sounds painful. I had a similar situation with Princess. I work in an office and their is a restaurant next door. One day the waiter came over to bring me my food and was motioning towards Princess. I didnt think much of it since he is always asking me if he can take her home. But when he insisted, I looked down and she had a bit of number two dragging on one of my hairs. I had to pull out the hair, YUCK!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

CooperChi - Now that we know he's okay, it's hard not to laugh.  
He's eaten and pottied normally for the past 2 days so if there were to be any ill effects surely we'd know by now.

Rachael - I hope it didn't upset you to bring up that story. But, it truly is a good lesson to be learned. I know it changed how I react when Frasier has something in his mouth.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

One of my mom's dogs always goes into the bathroom and eats the toilet paper off the roll. and then she will have danglers the next day. That is why we have to make sure and close the door behind us. :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG what an experience.
Okay I am going to be my annoying vet-tech self and give "the warning" about this story. While its funny and very gross things could have goon very wrong. Fraisier is very lucky that he could pass the drier sheet. Had the drier sheet bunched up in the stomach or the intenstines you would had been looking at surger. You would be amazed what we pull out of dogs sometimes and things smaller then a drier sheet. 
The lesson here is to make sure you really go in every room your dog can get into and puppy-proof it. Its amazing what dogs will chew on and eat and, of course, there is no way to totally puppy proof the house, but this just goes to show how easy it is for a chi to get into something that could had potentially harmed it. 
I am sure you keep the rooms safe for Fraisier but now you know he will eat an intire drier sheet. It can be very harmful so I would really try to make sure there are no drier sheets in Fraisiers. (though I am sure you are way ahead of me and have done this :wink: )

Again, since I actually see what dogs and cats have to go through when they swallow forign objects I find myself really trying to help inform people so they dont have to go through all the stress and heartache. Like i said, I have to be annoying and mention the obvious :wink: 8) 
Glad to hear that Fraisier is okay! Is your hubby over the shock yet? :shock:


----------



## Big&Small (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh my Gosh... I know. Princeton nibbles my hair (yes, off my head) while i sleep or lay down... More than once I have had to pull a hair out. Gross!

I know all about intestinal blockage surgery... my baby Sophie Mae had to have it to clean her intestines out and then the vet went in about 2 days later to see what the problem was because she wasn't recovering to find that the intestines had stretched with stress & knotted themselves up, cutting off blood flow & essentially "killing" a large portion of her intestines.. as I'm sure you can guess, I had to put her to sleep on the spot. Heartbreaking, still.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

That is horrible!!! I am so sorry for your loss. Its very risky when having surgery, especially that kind of surgery. We had a baby Yorkie in because she ate her dog litter and became blocked. It took a long time but finally she is recovering (this was about a month ago). 
Its amazing what can block these little breeds. I am just sorry your didnt make it.   Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Big&Small (Jan 17, 2005)

It is amazing what can do it to any dog, any size. Sophie wasn't a chi.. she was a 5 month old Catahoula/Blue Heeler mix.. she was a 35 lb animal.. just a baby. She ate a corncob..not a large one, but one of those cut ones.. you all know the size.. a couple inches long.. along with some crawfish shells. She got into the trash.. 

That was last May.. and I still cry when I think about it. She was a different type of dog.. you know, the rare ones that come along every once & a while that just seem human?  That was her.. she was beautiful.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Jack & Princeton.. but there was something about that girl....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: OMG that was a visual I didnt need :lol: :lol: I am glad he is ok though


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> That is horrible!!! I am so sorry for your loss. Its very risky when having surgery, especially that kind of surgery. We had a baby Yorkie in because she ate her dog litter and became blocked. It took a long time but finally she is recovering (this was about a month ago).
> Its amazing what can block these little breeds. I am just sorry your didnt make it.   Thanks for sharing your story


jessica, how many rocks do you guys have to fetch out of lab's?? we see that sooo often!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> OMG what an experience.
> Okay I am going to be my annoying vet-tech self and give "the warning" about this story. While its funny and very gross things could have goon very wrong. Fraisier is very lucky that he could pass the drier sheet. Had the drier sheet bunched up in the stomach or the intenstines you would had been looking at surger. You would be amazed what we pull out of dogs sometimes and things smaller then a drier sheet.
> The lesson here is to make sure you really go in every room your dog can get into and puppy-proof it. Its amazing what dogs will chew on and eat and, of course, there is no way to totally puppy proof the house, but this just goes to show how easy it is for a chi to get into something that could had potentially harmed it.
> I am sure you keep the rooms safe for Fraisier but now you know he will eat an intire drier sheet. It can be very harmful so I would really try to make sure there are no drier sheets in Fraisiers. (though I am sure you are way ahead of me and have done this :wink: )
> ...


The dryer sheets are simply gone. I threw them out. It's impossible to be sure he won't get another one so I tossed them. I'm using the liquid softener stuff in the washer now. And, yes I realize things could have gone very wrong. The sheet seemed so huge compared to his size. I'm just so grateful that it passed through without twisting or blocking or even cutting anything inside him - dryer sheets are not soft like toilet paper or papertowels.

It's amazing that it's so hard and scary to have to out think a puppy. I had no idea he could get the sheet he got. So, I find myself looking around thinking, "Would he eat that, or that, etc.."

I had a dog named Doodle for 13 years. Until she was about 6, she'd eat anything that wasn't nailed down. She literally ate the walls when she was little. (She was a wild terrier). I thought Doodle had trained me well enough that a tiny little chi would be no problem. Then, along came a dryer sheet. sighhh

And don't worry - your lecture was stated politely and professionally enough not to offend.  Hubby seems to have recovered too, except he keeps checking Frasier's butt before cuddling up with him.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> Hubby seems to have recovered too, except he keeps checking Frasier's butt before cuddling up with him.


 LOL yeah I think I would be doing that too! My ex-bfriends dog ate some sort of colored string one time and was pooping out string for a week....I found myself checking his butt too to make sure a string wasnt hanging out :shock: 
My dogs are into socks. I swear the find a sock on the ground and they are gone. They have yet to eat one though (or part of one seeing the sock is as big as they are) They do eat pretty much anything else on the ground and they can be quite the table-sharks (jumping up on the table to eat anything and everything in site) You said it right its impossible to keep certain things away from them. 



> jessica, how many rocks do you guys have to fetch out of lab's?? we see that sooo often!


OMG I have seen two already and I have only been working two months. It really amazes me what labs will eat. We also took half a KONG out of a lab. Yeah, those toys that are suppose to be indestructable....he chewed one in half to eat it. Then we see sticks, and socks. 

Unrelated but we had the funnest case come in. A cat came in with a stick apparently stuck in his chest :shock: Anytime we even thought of touching the stick this cat would scream and try to kill us. We sedated him and started shaving to get to the wound and would you believe it....it wasnt in his chest it was just matted up in his fur...lol! We double checked him and everything was fine, he was just pissed a stick was caught in his fur. 
We have the stick and the matt hanging in a baggie on our board with the message...."this cost $275" Yes, I thought maybe we wouldnt charge them but the doc did....oh well, guess you have to after we used the drugs to knock him out. And it was an emergency fee.
:shock:


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG, that sounds gross and painful. Did he cry out in pain? 

It sounds kinda similar to my 2 Chis when they ate my hair.... I have long hair and once in a while, they picked up my hair from the floor and ... same story afterwards.... 


***JJ***


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> yikes!!!
> 
> my pit ate something once (can't say what it was it's embarrasing!) and it came out on it's own. boy i was red in the face when he pooped it out in front of guests!
> 
> tasha bird ate 2 things in the same night and i get really picked on at work for it to this day: a few birth control pills and massage oil


Thats a little embarissing >P


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Rachael - I hope it didn't upset you to bring up that story. But, it truly is a good lesson to be learned. I know it changed how I react when Frasier has something in his mouth.


No, I'm glad you mentioned it because it's something we all need to keep in mind. I'm really happy to know it's changed how you react to your little boy.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hubby seems to have recovered too, except he keeps checking Frasier's butt before cuddling up with him. 


LOL - I can just see the scenario - Hubby picks up dog. Hubby lifts dog's tail, hubby checks dog's tushie, and then hubby says - "O.K.-no offensive/unusual clingers", and THEN gives Frasier hugs and kisses!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, hope your hubbie doesn't take offense, I just couldn' resist.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

JJWC said:


> OMG, that sounds gross and painful. Did he cry out in pain?
> 
> It sounds kinda similar to my 2 Chis when they ate my hair.... I have long hair and once in a while, they picked up my hair from the floor and ... same story afterwards....
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, no, he didn't cry or show any kind of pain. Normally, he can just have a tiny little piece of paper or hair there and he screams like he's dying. But, not a peep over an entire dryer sheet. I wonder if he's smart enough to just know that he needed help and it was time to be still.


----------

